# Puppy Soft stool after 9-week vaccinations?



## ckiggins (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello - I am just wondering if I should call my vet or if these are normal side effects. (It's only happened once so far).

Our 9wk old beagle got her second round of vaccinations about 24 hours ago (parvo/distemper) along with a dose of sentinel for heartworm and dewormer.
The vet said she could lose her appetite over the next couple days and be lethargic.

She has been fine - though she pooped around 7am this morning, and again around 11. This afternoon, we took her out in the car for a trip around, held her at the car wash (great socialization!) and then stopped for a quick water break.

When we got home, she pooped in the yard and it was a bit soft, maybe looked like it had a little bit of mucus in it.

Then she came in the house and started to squat again - we caught her just as a couple drops of watery stool came out (no blood or anything). She finished a couple more drops in the yard.

She's now sleeping soundly next to me, and as I said this has only happened once, so I am not trying to be alarmed. Can vaccines along with the medicine and dewormer cause runny stool?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes they can cause it. You can add a tsp--1 tblspn of canned pumpkin (not pie filling...pure pumpkin) to her food and see if that makes the poop more solid).


----------



## ckiggins (Sep 24, 2009)

Pup went to the vet last night and was checked for all kinds of nasties - vet couldn't find anything. Thought it may be a case of acute colitis. He sent us home with a prescription for Flagyl and also suggestions for a bland diet.

I am in the kitchen now cooking up some rice and chicken for my little girl.

Does anyone know if I should mix in any of her normal kibble or just feed the chicken and rice for a few days?


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

Like the other poster said, adding a spoon full of pumpkin should take care of the problem. 

As for the chicken and rice I don't add the kibble, just chicken and rice.


----------

